# Offset smoker in cooler temperatures



## AmericanHunter (Oct 25, 2017)

it is starting to cool off across the Midwest with temperatures dropping into the 30s at night and only reaching the low 50s during the day. My question is, as a novice, does any body have any tips for using a offset during temperatures such as this. I imagine maintaining heat will be a completely different animal as opposed to smoking when it's the middle of summer. Thanks!


----------



## motocrash (Oct 25, 2017)

What smoker you running?


----------



## AmericanHunter (Oct 25, 2017)

It's a cheap Char-Griller brand for the time being. The plan is to hopefully have a Lang by next summer.


----------



## motocrash (Oct 25, 2017)

AmericanHunter said:


> It's a cheap Char-Griller brand for the time being. The plan is to hopefully have a Lang by next summer.



Intake vents wider open=more fuel usage obviously.Can always blanket it to help.4x6 welding blankets are like $20,fold in half and drape over top of CC.


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 26, 2017)

Also, building a windbreaker does help also, position it between your smoker and the wind direction.  An L-shape works well, just something to keep the direct wind off it will help.  Add a couple legs to weigh down with some cement blocks or sand bags so it doesn't tip over should the wind change.


----------



## hardcookin (Oct 27, 2017)

You will just burn more wood. But you should do fine.


----------



## bluewhisper (Oct 27, 2017)

Yes, wind is more of a problem than cold. When in doubt, stoke. You can run an open flame in the firebox and have plenty of heat.


----------



## Mrdrh99 (Nov 5, 2017)

Hey, here is my reply to another post, but I think it would be relevant here also. I'm in Omaha, we topped out at 44 today, but I kept a nice hot smoker going for 5 hours and 2 full racks of baby backs today.

Hey, I have a cheapo from home Depot, similar to yours. I keep my door wedged open about an inch with the vent open. I always start with a full hot chimney of briquettes, on top of a nice pile of lump, just to get everything heated up. After about 30 min I'm usually pushing 325-350.... Them come the logs. I have it sealed up pretty good but find that once it's nice and hot it's a lot easier to keep a 225-250 with little effort


----------



## smokingwxman (Nov 21, 2017)

This is a big problem I have living in central Nebraska.  My offset requires a lot of attention in order to maintain the temp and between using quite a bit more wood and sitting out in the cold garage I just don't find myself smoking much once the temp starts to dip.


----------



## louj (Nov 26, 2017)

Winter is here in Calgary and I have an offset smoker.   today, I ordered a Thermoworks thermometer with a separate monitor. This guy has two prongs, one for the grill/smoker temp and the other for the meat.       I set the temp and walk away . I can monitor everything on the second monitor I hold on to, and can monitor up to 300 ft. away..      I can  stay in  the house babysitting all, and be warm....


----------



## bigsyd (Nov 27, 2017)

This past Saturday, I started a cook around midnight using my Horizon 16 offset smoker. I was smoking a 10 pound Brisket at around 275F in 30F weather. Usually, I have to replace a mini-log every 45 minutes or so. However, on this night, I ended up using 1 mini log on top of 2 chimneys of lump charcoal for 4+ hours. Also, I used a charcoal basket which I filled about halfway as a bed for the 2 chimneys of lit lump and the log. 

Any ideas why I was able to go 4 hours with one log? Is it because of the minion method using a charcoal basket half full. Or could it be the log was just that big and thick?

I was very surprised to see the fire maintain that long in such cold temps.


----------

